# [DUP] emerge -avuD world -> Problem

## Linuxjunky

Hiho,

ich habe ein Problem beim Ausführen von "emerge -avuD world".

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13 [0.1.11-r1] -caps 52 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [4.1-r8] -debug +pam (-selinux) 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r9  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  21 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207-r1 [207] -Xaw3d -doc -toolbar +truetype -unicode 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r5] 21 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2 [3.7.4] +jpeg -nocxx +zlib 1,304 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.1-r1 [0.5.0-r5] +jpeg 972 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1 [3.3.4-r8] +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 -mysql -nas -nis +odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama 14,224 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.6 [3.3.4-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/arts-3.5.2  +alsa +arts -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -jack -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility +mp3 -nas +vorbis -xinerama 944 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nagios-core-1.4.1 [1.4] -apache2 -debug -mysql -noweb +perl -postgres 1,604 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nagios-1.4.1 [1.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.14-r1] +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 1,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r8 [2.7-r7] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.8] -acl -build +ipv6 -static -xinetd 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5 [2.0.3] -build -debug -static 121 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] -unicode 480 kB

Total size of downloads: 21,236 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        on the same system.

```

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das lösen kann? Ich weiß nicht wie ich das am geschicktesten lösen kann:

```

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2) 

```

Ich weiß auch nicht genau, ob ich die Pakete entfernen darf.

Zur Info:

```

Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo-distfiles/ http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt cups dbase dbm dri dvdr eds emboss encode expat foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib innodb iodbc ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls odbc ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qdbm qt quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis x86 xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Merci,

Linuxjunky

----------

## dertobi123

 *Linuxjunky wrote:*   

> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das lösen kann? Ich weiß nicht wie ich das am geschicktesten lösen kann:
> 
> ```
> 
> [blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1)
> ...

 

Ja, darfst du.

libutempter ersetzt utempter und pam-login ist (wieder) teil von shadow.

----------

## menschi

herzlichen glückwunsch zum 4. threat ^^

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467011.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467431.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468487.html

----------

## schachti

 *menschi wrote:*   

> herzlichen glückwunsch zum 4. threat ^^
> 
> 

 

Er hat uns doch gar nicht bedroht.   :Twisted Evil: 

SCNR

----------

## slick

Mit Verweis auf nachfolgende Threads als DUPlikat geschlossen.

 *menschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467011.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467431.html
> ...

 

----------

